# My version of film strip picture frame



## dj medina (Mar 11, 2017)

View attachment 581803
View attachment 581805
View attachment 581807
View attachment 581809
View attachment 581811


dont know how to place pictures with tutorial..sorry guys hope this works ...dj medina


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The pics aren't working.

You can post a pic from either a hosting site like Google, Amazon, Dropshots, etc. by clicking on that little icon that has the tiny palm tree in it, then choose either URL or you can save the pic on your computer & post it from there.


----------

